
Cellular and synaptic reorganization of arcuate NPY/AgRP neurons after exercise - bookofjoe
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S2212877818308706
======
bookofjoe
NYTimes deconstruction:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/25/well/move/exercise-
appeti...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/25/well/move/exercise-appetite-
hunger-weight.html)

